# He gave him back to me - He returnd him to me



## Leandro De Rissio

Hi, This is my first thread, so I beg you pardon if I do something Wrong...

The line I would like to translate it's about a personal experience... Me and my wife we've lost a child last year...

But now she's five months pregnant and i feel God gave him back to me...

I'd like to get a tattoo with that thought, but not in my language, because i'd like no one but me to know the meaning...

Could you help me please
He gave him back to me - He returnd him to me

Thanks Leandro


----------



## Kevin Beach

*Meum mihi reddidit*

I've used *meum* instead of *eum*, because it has the sense of "mine" instead of just "him".

And may this child flourish and be healthy.


----------



## Hamlet2508

Kevin Beach said:


> *Meum mihi reddidit *



I think this is just beautiful (especially with  that nice alliteration at the very beginning)

any other translation wouldn't come up to it
even Seneca couldn't do better than *natum mihi redde!*

Vivat,crescat,floreat [ May this child live (a long life) , grow and flourish]


----------



## Leandro De Rissio

Thank you very much... Latin sounds so good to my phrase

Salute
Pace e Bonum


----------



## Leandro De Rissio

Hamlet, that sounds beautiful...

Vivat,crescat,floreat... I'll consider that one as a good tattoo...

Kevin, also like de delicate difference between MEUM and EUM...

I appreciate it so much


----------



## Joca

My two cents:

(Is) mihi redditus est. _He was given back to me._ 

(Is) nobis redditus est. _He was given back to us. _(Actually, he was also given back to your wife.)

I am using the Passive rather than the Active, because in the Active "He" surely refers back to God. If you use the Passive, you don't have to mention/imply who gave back and then again it sounds more neutral to me.


----------



## eb110262

Joca said:


> My two cents:
> 
> (Is) mihi redditus est. _He was given back to me._
> 
> (Is) nobis redditus est. _He was given back to us. _(Actually, he was also given back to your wife.)
> 
> I am using the Passive rather than the Active, because in the Active "He" surely refers back to God. If you use the Passive, you don't have to mention/imply who gave back and then again it sounds more neutral to me.



No, if it were God giving himself back, wouldn't he use "se"? I think "eum" (or "meum") is exclusively used to refer to a third object/person.


----------

